# Eureka!!!!!!



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I posted a while ago about not being able to come from a BJ.
We had a real breakthrough today.
A new technique.
When going down on me, my wife kept her hand right at her mouth like it was glued to her lips and squeezed my shaft. It was like a hand/blowjob. She can't take very much of me in her mouth and this gave me the feeling that I was going much deeper and getting the stimulation all the way down.
I came in about 3 minutes. So ladies, try it, and men, tell your wives/partners.

It is absolutely wonderful!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

congratulations DanF!!

I can't believe I'm congratulating a stranger on the internet about coming from a blow job ha ha excellent :smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

DanF said:


> I posted a while ago about not being able to come from a BJ.
> We had a real breakthrough today.
> A new technique.
> When going down on me, my wife kept her hand right at her mouth like it was glued to her lips and squeezed my shaft. It was like a hand/blowjob. She can't take very much of me in her mouth and this gave me the feeling that I was going much deeper and getting the stimulation all the way down.
> ...


pretty awesome, isnt it.

need to find me another able to do this.
i figure if i can go down on them and make them cum every time, they should be willing to do the same at least once in a while.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

DanF said:


> I posted a while ago about not being able to come from a BJ.
> We had a real breakthrough today.
> A new technique.
> When going down on me, my wife kept her hand right at her mouth like it was glued to her lips and squeezed my shaft. It was like a hand/blowjob. She can't take very much of me in her mouth and this gave me the feeling that I was going much deeper and getting the stimulation all the way down.
> ...


My husband is already familiar with this technique. 
However, recently, I decided to get some numbing mints... I am able to take more of him in that way. Just another option for ya.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

DanF said:


> I posted a while ago about not being able to come from a BJ.
> We had a real breakthrough today.
> A new technique.
> When going down on me, my wife kept her hand right at her mouth like it was glued to her lips and squeezed my shaft. It was like a hand/blowjob. She can't take very much of me in her mouth and this gave me the feeling that I was going much deeper and getting the stimulation all the way down.
> ...


LOL my first real boyfriend taught me that when I was 18. He watched a lot of 'movies'. For a virgin he knew quite a lot and was never shy about explaining exactly what he wanted. :-o
It finally got to be an issue, when he progressed to asking about 3somes. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. I think he was getting too carried away for my tastes. Though I did kind of like his friend and didn't mind dancing with him, sitting on his lap was not something I wanted to do, because I knew where it would lead :-o Still, he gets an A+ for effort. He teached phys ed now, you think? :rofl: Watch, now I've talked about him I'll run into him. I lived for a while with his cousins next door as part of the family, so technically he is an adopted cousin...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you came?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DanF said:


> I posted a while ago about not being able to come from a BJ.
> We had a real breakthrough today.
> A new technique.
> When going down on me, my wife kept her hand right at her mouth like it was glued to her lips and squeezed my shaft. It was like a hand/blowjob. She can't take very much of me in her mouth and this gave me the feeling that I was going much deeper and getting the stimulation all the way down.
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Mr. Coffee Amore is familiar with this technique. 

I'm glad you got yours.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Conrad said:


> You're welcome


I was wondering if she had read it here.
I know that she lurks once in a while, I don't think she's joined.

If you posted that and she read it, many, many, many thanks.:smnotworthy::toast::yay:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

but the question iz...
did she swallow :moon::whip:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but the question iz...
> did she swallow :moon::whip:


Yes, She has no problem with that.
Although I don't know why it would matter. It's done, I don't care what she does with it...


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

She can also twist her hand around your shaft as she moves it up and down...just sayin', no need to stop experimenting...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

DanF said:


> Yes, She has no problem with that.
> Although I don't know why it would matter. It's done, I don't care what she does with it...


lol, i guess thats true.

now if i could just get someone to put her mouth within 10 feet of mine, i would be thrilled.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"It is absolutely wonderful!!!"

Sure beats a stick in the eye.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> "It is absolutely wonderful!!!"
> 
> Sure beats a stick in the eye.


or a kick in the shin!


----------

